#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Bangin around Suzy Wong town

## Dillinger

Internet is too shit to upload pics up on this roof,more later

----------


## SKkin

> Internet is too shit to upload pics


Glad to help...



 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ will try and surpass that later tonight :Smile: 



Spot the eagle

----------


## Dillinger

Beware pickpockets

----------


## Dillinger

Daytime streetmeat

----------


## Dillinger

Public transport porn for Pat and Punty :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Johnson Street


Double nut Martini



Can you see where this thread is heading yet? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Can you see where this thread is heading yet?


Members Only, hopefully.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Steak Diane 

Thats Happy Valley racexourse on the right
Another pic of it

----------


## HuangLao

Did the missus accompany you this time, Dills? 

Lovely shots.
Sans bitches.

----------


## SKkin

That was quick... :smiley laughing: 

dammit...out of green rep pics for Dill.

----------


## Topper

> Did the missus accompany you this time, Dills?


It's obvious, Jeff.  Dill's wife is having only the bread course in the picture.  Duh.

----------


## Dillinger

^ :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Had to be on my toes sharpish there, big Flippa Mary came and sat at the table.

Now entered Makati disco, what could go wrong?

----------


## HuangLao

Image we're looking for. Vindication.

Ta..  

Colombia 3 1 England

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Uh.....lots.

----------


## PAG

> Image we're looking for. Vindication.
> 
> Ta..  
> 
> Colombia 3 1 England


Reminded me of this from the late Kirsty MacColl.....

----------


## Chico

Dill is it correct that Wanchai is now not red light district.?

----------


## Topper

> Dill is it correct that Wanchai is now not red light district.?


That's the name of my landlord.

----------


## baldrick

> Spot the eagle


I guess it answered to that name which is how you knew ?  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

It has legs but is it going somewhere.   :Smile: 


PS, that gal is a rotten singer. I get the message but how is it you had that in the library.  

I wouldn't smash that if it was the last axe to grind on the planet.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Dillingers onit like a car bonnet!! :bananaman: 

Thank fook you're not staying in one of those high rises on the Hill,  that'd give your South Beach diet a run for its money.

You know what your fan club wants :bananaman:

----------


## SKkin

> You know what your fan club wants


It's not Suzy Dongs, that's fer sure.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...^5...

----------


## Jack meoff

> what could go wrong?


Noooo........ not the bearded lady 
That's just Wong.   :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

A twist on a Nugent tune? Wang dang sweet wong dong? 

Only in Asia,  I mean Iceland.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Shakin that thang,  I mean arang a tang tang.

Yaw.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I reckon he's had the contents of his wallet removed already, his donkey is still running in the last race.

----------


## DJ Pat

Who dunnit

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fooking 'ell Pat, we need Inspector Sid back to solve this case!

Dillinger MIA :Kabong:

----------

